# Future Football Schedules



## Jason Svoboda

*2019* (do not play North Dakota State)

08/31 - at Kansas
09/07 - vs Dayton
09/14 - vs Eastern Kentucky
09/21 - vs Eastern Illinois 
09/28 - open date
10/05 - at South Dakota
10/12 - vs Western Illinois (Homecoming)
10/19 - vs South Dakota State
10/26 - at Illinois State
11/02 - vs Southern Illinois 
11/09 - at Northern Iowa
11/16 - vs Youngstown State
11/23 - at Missouri State


*
2020* (do not play North Dakota)

09/05 - at Eastern Illinois 
09/12 - at Middle Tennessee State 
09/19 - vs Lindenwood (D2)
09/26 - at South Dakota State 
10/10 - vs North Dakota State
10/31 - vs Illinois State
11/14 - vs South Dakota
TBA - vs Missouri State
TBA - vs Northern Iowa
TBA - at Youngstown State
TBA - at Southern Illinois
TBA - at Western Illinois 


*2021* (do not play North Dakota)

09/11 - at Northwestern 
09/18 - at Eastern Kentucky
09/25 - vs South Dakota State 
10/02 - at South Dakota
10/30 - at North Dakota State

*2022* (do not play South Dakota)

09/10 - at Purdue
10/29 - at South Dakota State 
11/05 - vs North Dakota

*2023* (do not play South Dakota)

09/02 - vs Eastern Illinois 
09/09 - at Indiana
09/16 - at Ball State University
11/18 - at North Dakota

*2024*

08/31 - at Eastern Illinois 
09/07 - at Purdue

*2025
*
09/06 - vs Eastern Illinois 
9/13 - at Indiana

*2026 *

09/05 - at Eastern Illinois 
09/19 - at Purdue

*2027*

9/11 - at Indiana


----------



## Bally #50

2-3 things stand out. First the removal of Eastern Illinois, which actually bothers me a bit. Our rivalry has gone on for decades and I think that is a bit short-sided. The addition of Butler, which is a total surprise but a good decision (although I knew about a few months ago). They said they would NEVER play us again after we ran up a 63-0 score, and to be honest, it makes sense. I would rather play 1-AAA (as it used to be called) non-scholarship D-1, such as Butler, Drake or Dayton, as opposed to NAIA squads that TRULY can whip your ass because of eligibilty rules. I love the Penn State MONEY GAME (and I plan to be there, as a former Pennsylvania guy), and the future dates with IU and Purdue, again for money. RP has done us well, as they say~


----------



## 4Q_iu

Well, there are some open dates in '12 and '13.

Is EIU definitely OFF the schedule OR are we still working out the date?

Unless we're playing the TOP NAIA schools (Carroll, Sioux Falls, St Frank's [FW])  I expect to beat NAIA schools (and FCS-Non scholie) and Div II and Div III.


----------



## Bally #50

You're right, 4Q. Only the best of the NAIA have a shot at us but trust me, those really good NAIA teams are very tough! I seriously doubt that Butler will be anywhere near as competitive as St. Francis and Quincy have been.


----------



## JustAskin

4Q_iu said:


> Well, there are some open dates in '12 and '13.
> 
> Is EIU definitely OFF the schedule OR are we still working out the date?
> 
> Unless we're playing the TOP NAIA schools (Carroll, Sioux Falls, St Frank's [FW])  I expect to beat NAIA schools (and FCS-Non scholie) and Div II and Div III.


There are a couple non-scholarship,FCS conferences that are very good ie. IVY, Patroit League,   We will know soon enough as Butler plays Youngstown State this year early in season (Sept 11, 2010 I think)


----------



## ISUCC

I'm pretty sure ISU plays at Minnesota after 2012. I read that in the Twin Cities paper a while back.


----------



## Bally #50

JustAskin said:


> There are a couple non-scholarship,FCS conferences that are very good ie. IVY, Patroit League,   We will know soon enough as Butler plays Youngstown State this year early in season (Sept 11, 2010 I think)


University of Dayton is quite strong in the Patriot. It will be interesting to see if Butler is competitive in that game against Youngstown State. I still think that a NAIA champ like St. Francis would beat Butler rather handily but maybe not.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Butler went 11-1 this past season. They also beat Dayton.

http://espn.go.com/ncf/teams/schedule?teamId=2086&year=2009


----------



## Bally #50

Factual error on my part, I meant the Pioneer League that Butler plays in, and Dayton has been the cream of the crop in that league for a long time, but you're right, they did lose to Butler last year. That was a rarity however. Two games before last year's victory, they lost to Dayton, like 61-0! Patriot League has Holy Cross, Lehigh and Colgate! Sorry about that.


----------



## new sycamore fan

The last thing we should do is start talking about running up the score agaisnt anyone.  Butler now has a solid program, and has done well in the Pioneer league the last couple of seasons.  That is a strong conference with Jacksonville, Drake, San Diego, and Dayton all having had very good teams in the last 5 years.  

I also agree that we need to try to get Eastern Illinois BACK on the schedule.


----------



## ISUCC

Indiana State plays at Minnesota in 2016

http://www.gophersports.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPSID=38609&SPID=3280&DB_OEM_ID=8400&Q_SEASON=2016


----------



## lc83

Bally #39 said:


> You're right, 4Q. Only the best of the NAIA have a shot at us but trust me, those really good NAIA teams are very tough! I seriously doubt that Butler will be anywhere near as competitive as St. Francis and Quincy have been.



Why would you think that? Is it because of the scholarship situation?

Butler beat Central Connecticut State to cap their season in the Gridiron Classic. CCSU is from the NEC conference which has an autobid to the playoffs now and a minimum of 30 or so scholarships. CCSU finished 9-3 with quality games with Leigh (28-21 W) and William & Mary (13-44 L), W&M lost to eventual champion Villanova. The PFL teams beat NEC team 3 out of the 4 years in the Gridiron Classic despite being disadvantaged in scholarships.


----------



## Bally #50

Geze, let me do some research here and I will get back to you. Bottom line, the top tier of NAIA teams have scholarships, do NOT play by NCAA rules (less academic rules and other differences), and are serious football teams. Maybe it's me but it would seem we are saying the same thing, but I am too tired to comment right now and I will need more info to make a legit comment. What I said, or what I meant to say, is that the high level NAIA teams are VERY good teams and would normally be VERY competitive and even better against many of 1-AA teams like Indiana State. The low end of the NAIA teams couldn't beat University of Indianapolis.  I know that Butler last year was an awesome team. No argument there. I just believe that the BEST of the NAIA should be, and are, competitive with the best of the D1 non-scholarship schools like Butler, Dayton or Drake and as our TRESS showed last year, they are competitive against 1-AA as well. No reason to lose sleep over that. That's a fact and it has been proven.


----------



## ISUCC

just look at the University of Sioux Falls, an NAIA team, they beat the University of North Dakota last year, UND is basically I-AA now too, so the top tier NAIA teams are really good. USF is moving to D-II I believe now also. 



Bally #39 said:


> Geze, let me do some research here and I will get back to you. Bottom line, the top tier of NAIA teams have scholarships, do NOT play by NCAA rules (less academic rules and other differences), and are serious football teams. Maybe it's me but it would seem we are saying the same thing, but I am too tired to comment right now and I will need more info to make a legit comment. What I said, or what I meant to say, is that the high level NAIA teams are VERY good teams and would normally be VERY competitive and even better against many of 1-AA teams like Indiana State. The low end of the NAIA teams couldn't beat University of Indianapolis.  I know that Butler last year was an awesome team. No argument there. I just believe that the BEST of the NAIA should be, and are, competitive with the best of the D1 non-scholarship schools like Butler, Dayton or Drake and as our TRESS showed last year, they are competitive against 1-AA as well. No reason to lose sleep over that. That's a fact and it has been proven.


----------



## lc83

Bally #39 said:


> Geze, let me do some research here and I will get back to you. Bottom line, the top tier of NAIA teams have scholarships, do NOT play by NCAA rules (less academic rules and other differences), and are serious football teams. Maybe it's me but it would seem we are saying the same thing, but I am too tired to comment right now and I will need more info to make a legit comment. What I said, or what I meant to say, is that the high level NAIA teams are VERY good teams and would normally be VERY competitive and even better against many of 1-AA teams like Indiana State. The low end of the NAIA teams couldn't beat University of Indianapolis.  I know that Butler last year was an awesome team. No argument there. I just believe that the BEST of the NAIA should be, and are, competitive with the best of the D1 non-scholarship schools like Butler, Dayton or Drake and as our TRESS showed last year, they are competitive against 1-AA as well. No reason to lose sleep over that. That's a fact and it has been proven.



To say the Top 10 of NAIA is competitive with a great number of DI-AA schools is very true. What I'm disputing is you saying;

"I seriously doubt that Butler will be anywhere near as competitive as St. Francis and Quincy have been."

St. Francis had a down this year by missing the playoffs but is still a great program but Quincy finished with a losing record. I know comparing common opponents can only take us so far but St. Francis did lose to a D2 Mizz. S&T ('09) that Butler had beaten twice ('07, '08).

This season would be a good measuring stick for how the PFL fares in other leagues with Butler's games against Youngstown and Taylor (NAIA Top 25 team in '09). And before anyone wants to say BU will be destroyed by YSU, remember that in '07 a PFL team beat a MVFC team (Drake vs Ill. St.). So long story short it can happen, they said the same thing when App. St. played Mich. and look how that turned out.


----------



## Bally #50

LC, I am probably being a little hard in Butler football, but I have lived in Indy for more than 35 years and watch them closely. They did have a great season this past football season, but if you followed them, they won many of their games in the last moments with amazing, almost miraculous comebacks and I simply felt their season my have been a bit of an anomoly. Like I had commented earlier, the previous two seasons were pretty bad for them, including that 60+ point rout by Dayton in 2007. I don't know the stats on how many starters are back this coming season  or anything about their recruits but historically, they are a basically average team. I believe the time that St. Francis beat the Trees, they were coming off a national championship-- I think, but don't hold me to that. They were a VERY big and talented team and I felt many of our fans never really knew just how good they were. Quincy, well that was our young team learning about themselves and how to win and not much more. No argument from me on any of this. Just some thoughts to chat about, IMO.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

With all of these future money games with Big Ten schools, you would think Indiana State is trying to make a play to put themselves in consideration for reorganization into the Big Ten. JK I believe there is a minimum attendance requirement for two-three years which is larger than the maximum capacity at Memorial Stadium along with the fact we don't have the money or alumni support/following anywhere remotely close to what they are looking for. Too bad those teams won't schedule us in basketball.


----------



## lc83

Bally #39 said:


> LC, I am probably being a little hard in Butler football, but I have lived in Indy for more than 35 years and watch them closely. They did have a great season this past football season, but if you followed them, they won many of their games in the last moments with amazing, almost miraculous comebacks and I simply felt their season my have been a bit of an anomoly. Like I had commented earlier, the previous two seasons were pretty bad for them, including that 60+ point rout by Dayton in 2007. I don't know the stats on how many starters are back this coming season  or anything about their recruits but historically, they are a basically average team. I believe the time that St. Francis beat the Trees, they were coming off a national championship-- I think, but don't hold me to that. They were a VERY big and talented team and I felt many of our fans never really knew just how good they were. Quincy, well that was our young team learning about themselves and how to win and not much more. No argument from me on any of this. Just some thoughts to chat about, IMO.



I feel that I should dispute the claim that Butler has been historically an average team. If you look back in their history (I have had relatives play at Butler) they have had a traditionally successful program. But in the past 15 years or so they have not been much to talk about like you said. Prior to '09, their last conference championship was '94, or something like that.

I watched them too and yes a great deal of their success came down to last minute drives or field goals to win, but thats just the character of the team. They played them all close. It's frustrating as a fan but effective nonetheless as your team learns how to be comfortable playing in close games or from behind.

They graduated 9 senior of the '09 team. Only two starters on offense were seniors and I think there were only two full-time starters on defense.

Jeff Voris, since his arrival, has increased the win total each of this years there: 3-8, 4-7, 6-5, 11-1. That's why I don't think their program's rise is an anomoly. It looks more to me as a gradual progression of success.


----------



## Bally #50

LC, I would love to see them have a great season this fall and based on your numbers they really should. As I had said above, I have no clue what there upperclassman graduating figures were so if they only lost 9 seniors, they better be good. I usually go to Butler Bowl for one game every year and believe me, there are usually fun to watch. If they are smart, they will take advantage of all this great Butler PUB this year and continue to recruit some good players. Bottom line, I just want to see our Trees improve enough to be really competitive against them in 2 years, or better yet, kick their ass. Something tells me we will hold our own.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

I believe we play Minnesota in 2016


----------



## ISUCC

yes, see post #11 in this thread. 



Fiji Bill 72 said:


> I believe we play Minnesota in 2016


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

WE also have either Purdue or Indiana in 2015, can't remember which one


----------



## Bally #50

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> WE also have either Purdue or Indiana in 2015, can't remember which one


We are playing BOTH I.U. and PURDUE in 2013. No official annoucements beyond that year, at least on GoSycamores.com.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

According to NationalChamps.net, we are playing at Purdue on Sept 7, 2013 and Sept. 12, 2015


----------



## Bally #50

Thanks. That would make sense because the way I understand it, we have I.U. and Purdue for two-away games each, IU in 12 and 13, and PU in 13 and 15. I love those in-state games. They are always fun to go to. I haven't missed a game yet in either Bloomington or West Lafayette~


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Are FCS schools...*

limited to 11 game seasons?  I've noticed a couple of open dates on future schedules...space to add ISUM or Eastern Illinois


----------



## Bally #50

I went thru many of the schools listed on FijiBill's NATIONALCHAMPS.net site (interesting site by the way) and didn't find any suprises listed in there for us. Obviously, we have an opening in 2014, or at least nothing has been set up yet on that site as of today. Ball State makes some sense to me. That too was a fun night a few years back up there at our "branch" campus. I am pretty sure I heard that the whole EIU thing was not a permanent thing.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bally #39 said:


> I went thru many of the schools listed on FijiBill's NATIONALCHAMPS.net site (interesting site by the way) and didn't find any suprises listed in there for us. Obviously, we have an opening in 2014, or at least nothing has been set up yet. Ball State makes some sense to me. That too was a fun night a few years back up there at our "branch" campus. I am pretty sure I heard that the whole EIU thing was not a permanent thing.



Yep; both the EIU Panthers and the ISU-M Cardinals should be permanent opponents in most/all sports.

Also like that we have Butler and St. Joseph's (IN) back on the schedule; hopefully, we can work in UIndy (when a Div II opponent is 'needed'.)


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

I saw that we just added Drake to the 2012 schedule, which brings us to 10 games that year.


----------



## Bullfrog61

*South Dakota Coyotes in MVFC Starting 2012*

The South Dakota Coyotes (USD, not to be confused with SDSU) will begin play in the Missouri Valley Football Conference in 2012, right? So that will fill one the holes in the schedule from 2012 on, I assume. Could we see alternating years of one and two trips to the Dakotas to play? 

http://www.usdcoyotes.com/sports/news/release.asp?release_id=6016


----------



## Callmedoc

Only one trip to the Dakotas every year. that is MVFC guaranteed.


----------



## Bullfrog61

I scratched my head about this one during a long road trip. I came up with this logic:  

It appears that as of now each MVFC team hosts four conference games each year. 

Starting in 2012 there will be three Dakota teams. 

If each of these three teams were to host four conference opponents, they'd need twelve conference games played in the Dakotas during the season. 

Since the Dakota teams can only play each other once during a season, that's only three conference games played among them of the twelve "required" games in the Dakotas. 

That leaves nine conference games being played in the Dakotas among the seven remaining, non-Dakota MVFC teams. It would appear that two non-Dakota teams would have to make two trips to the Dakotas in a single season to fill those slots. 

One of the following then must be true in 2012: 

1. Dakota teams (and maybe others) are not guaranteed four home conference games -or-
2. Non-Dakota teams are non guaranteed only one trip to the Dakotas 

Just to satisfy my curiosity I'd like to know which is correct. (Or if there is a hole in the logic I developed during the road trip.) I'm new to following the MVFC, so maybe there's something I'm missing. 

:sycamores:


----------



## Bullfrog61

I believe I misunderstood Dgreenwell3's earlier statement "Only one trip to the Dakotas every year. that is MVFC guaranteed." I, at first, read that as meaning *no* non-Dakota team would have to travel to the Dakotas more than once per season. I now see that perhaps only ISU, SIU and maybe YSU won't have to travel there more than once per season. 

http://tribstar.com/collegesports/x104127245/BREAKING-South-Dakota-to-join-MVFC

_"According to Prettyman, ISU agreed to vote for USD membership in the conference on the condition that ISU will only make one trip to any of the three Dakota schools per year. This provision will also be in place for Southern Illinois, which expressed similar concerns."_

Earlier in the article it also said: 

_"According to Prettyman, the MVFC will contiune to play an eight-game schedule, which signals the end of its current round-robin scheduling format.

ISU played a role in how USD will be assimilated into the league thanks to budgetary concerns about travel costs.

The addition of NDSU and SDSU to the MVFC in 2006 was contentious in that it added a flight to football travel costs. MVFC teams typically travel by bus for conference games, flying an entire football team and its staff is significantly more expensive."_

So I think some teams will have to travel to the Dakotas twice in some years, but not Indiana State and SIU. I also read somewhere that YSU has the same deal. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## 4Q_iu

*The truth lies in...*



Bullfrog61 said:


> I believe I misunderstood Dgreenwell3's earlier statement "Only one trip to the Dakotas every year. that is MVFC guaranteed." I, at first, read that as meaning *no* non-Dakota team would have to travel to the Dakotas more than once per season. I now see that perhaps only ISU, SIU and maybe YSU won't have to travel there more than once per season.
> 
> http://tribstar.com/collegesports/x104127245/BREAKING-South-Dakota-to-join-MVFC
> 
> Earlier in the article it also said:
> 
> [I*]"According to Prettyman, the MVFC will contiune to play an eight-game schedule,* which signals the end of its current round-robin scheduling format...."[/I]



As long as the MVFC schedule remains at 8 games, the conference should be able to schedule on trip to the Dakotas annually...


----------



## Bullfrog61

4Q_iu said:


> As long as the MVFC schedule remains at 8 games, the conference should be able to schedule on trip to the Dakotas annually...



I respectfully disagree. Here's a challenge for you. Make up an imaginary schedule for the three Dakota teams for a season in 2012 or beyond where there are three Dakota teams and ten conference teams. Require that within the eight-game MVFC conference portion of the schedule each team must host four MVFC teams. Try to fill in the three Dakota teams home conference schedules without any Dakota team repeating a team that will play at another Dakota team that season. (If they could do it without any team traveling there twice then AD Prettyman would not have made that stipulation when he voted SD in.) If you can make such a schedule please post it. Until they go to at least 12 conference teams I don't think it can be done. I believe dividing into divisions is more likely in the mean time, sending Northern Iowa to the Dakotas twice, two out of three years, for example.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated the first post. 

They have removed all scheduled games from the next two year's schedules on GoSycamores. I'm sure this just has to do with the new conference members.


----------



## goindystate

N. Dakta St. has their MVFC schedule posted thru 2013 Jason, so you can add ISU's game dates with them. 

10/6/12 at N. Dakta. State - Fargo, ND
11/2/13 N. Dakta. State at Indiana State - Terre Haute, IN

http://www.gobison.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPSID=11844&SPID=695&DB_OEM_ID=2400&Q_SEASON=2012

http://www.gobison.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPSID=11844&SPID=695&DB_OEM_ID=2400&Q_SEASON=2013


----------



## 4Q_iu

Bullfrog61 said:


> I respectfully disagree. Here's a challenge for you. Make up an imaginary schedule for the three Dakota teams for a season in 2012 or beyond where there are three Dakota teams and ten conference teams. Require that within the eight-game MVFC conference portion of the schedule each team must host four MVFC teams. Try to fill in the three Dakota teams home conference schedules without any Dakota team repeating a team that will play at another Dakota team that season. (If they could do it without any team traveling there twice then AD Prettyman would not have made that stipulation when he voted SD in.) If you can make such a schedule please post it. Until they go to at least 12 conference teams I don't think it can be done. I believe dividing into divisions is more likely in the mean time, sending Northern Iowa to the Dakotas twice, two out of three years, for example.



Have never put paper to pen on the schedule; I didn't read Prettyman's statement as anything more than we (Ind State) will only have to travel to the Dakotas once a season...   Have to believe Mo State, So Ill would have the same concerns; I think what the MVFC develops is an unbalanced schedule.  Perhaps if the No Dak Fightin' Sioux and another school had also joined the MVFC, we'd be looking at divisional play...


----------



## nwi stater

The Sioux has a very good history as having excellent teams, but last I heard they are looking to join the "big sky conf." when they move up to our division.



Ofc


----------



## 4Q_iu

yep -- they want to join the big sky...   that's the other part of the wrinkle in maintaining the 'Fightin' Sioux' nickname/mascots...

I don't see them joining us but IF they had; it would be easier to schedule the trips...


----------



## goindystate

if UND had joined the MVFC then the conference would have had to find a 12th member and split in to 2 divisions. No way would YSU, SIU, ISU's x 2 be able to travel 2 times to the dakota territories per season.


----------



## goindystate

Edit, ha! Never mind, the entire 2012 schedule is up now!

http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPSID=65231&SPID=7269&DB_OEM_ID=15200&KEY=&Q_SEASON=2012

NEW: updated 2012 schedule after doing some research, the other home games will be against:

South Dakota
Illinois State
Missouri State

*Other road games*
Youngstown State
Southern Illinois
Western Illinois



Jason Svoboda said:


> *2012-2013*
> 
> Sat, Sep 01 Indiana at Bloomington, IN
> Sat, Sep 15 Drake Memorial Stadium
> *Sat, Sep 22 South Dakota State Memorial Stadium
> Sat, Oct 6 North Dakota State at Fargo, ND*
> 
> *2013-2014*
> 
> Sat, Aug 31 Indiana at Bloomington, IN
> Sat, Sep 07 Purdue at West Lafayette, IN
> 
> *2014-2015*
> 
> Sat, Aug 30 Indiana at Bloomington, IN
> 
> *2015-2016*
> 
> Sat, Sep 12 Purdue at West Lafayette, IN
> 
> *2016-2017*
> 
> Sat, Sep 10 Minnesota at Minneapolis, MN
> 
> *RUMORS*
> 
> Game against Tennessee in 2016-2017 season


----------



## sycamore51

Quicy again! Crapola!!!!!!  I think the only way we should have a non D-1 school should be if we don't have any FBS teams.  I love having the PFL teams on the schedule, but hate the NAIA's, and DII's


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Big Ten future schedules:

http://www.startribune.com/blogs/152305535.html
http://www.jconline.com/article/20120521/SPORTS020101/305210019/2015-2016-Big-Ten-football-schedules-announced?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CFRONTPAGE%7Cs


----------



## kvicroy

http://www.ysusports.com/sports/fball/2012-13/releases/2013-home-game-schedule

Oct. 5, 2013 - Youngstown State @ Indiana State


----------



## Jason Svoboda

kvicroy said:


> http://www.ysusports.com/sports/fball/2012-13/releases/2013-home-game-schedule
> 
> Oct. 5, 2013 - Youngstown State @ Indiana State



Homecoming.


----------



## ISUCC

some info on future schedules

11-8-14 South Dakota State at ISU
10-10-15 ISU @ SDSU
9-10-16 ISU @ Minnesota

we lose SDSU off the schedule in 2016 and 2017. 

Which MVFC team is off our schedule for 2014 and 2015? Maybe NDSU? We'll get UNI back on the schedule. 

Don't we play IU again in 2014??


----------



## Bally #50

*Don't we play IU again in 2014??*
Yes, the last Saturday in August (unless they change it again to Thursday) and Purdue the following year.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Just one FBS in '14? Please!!!!

Sent from my SGH-i917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bally #50

TH_Sycamore12 said:


> Just one FBS in '14? Please!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-i917 using Tapatalk


That would seem likely since the FBS teams are "phasing" the FCS out. My guess is that some of these future BIG10 and SEC games that we have signed or are rumored-- may well not occur.


----------



## niklz62

ISUCC said:


> some info on future schedules
> 
> 11-8-14 South Dakota State at ISU
> 10-10-15 ISU @ SDSU
> 9-10-16 ISU @ Minnesota
> 
> we lose SDSU off the schedule in 2016 and 2017.
> 
> Which MVFC team is off our schedule for 2014 and 2015? Maybe NDSU? We'll get UNI back on the schedule.
> 
> Don't we play IU again in 2014??



There was a thing in the tribune star this summer That Minnesota dumped us but helped set us up to play Oregon State instead. Then in '17 we play Tennessee. I may be off on the years.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

niklz62 said:


> There was a thing in the tribune star this summer That Minnesota dumped us but helped set us up to play Oregon State instead. Then in '17 we play Tennessee. I may be off on the years.



Yes, but then they announced that our game with Minnesota was back on.  As it stands now, I believe we are playing up north in 2016...


----------



## nwi stater

I hope the Minnie one is back on, by that time I'll be retired up there and I can be there rooting :thumbsup:for the boys in blue and white


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IndyTreeFan said:


> Yes, but then they announced that our game with Minnesota was back on.  As it stands now, I believe we are playing up north in 2016...



Here is the article.
http://tribstar.com/collegesports/x125815263/ISU-feeling-Minnesota-again


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hearing we're getting Liberty at home next year for non-con.

So it looks like we'll play Indiana, Ball State and Liberty.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hearing we're getting Liberty at home next year for non-con.
> 
> So it looks like we'll play Indiana, Ball State and Liberty.



Nice pick up. The type of non-con games we should be playing.  Two guaranteed losses, though.  Who had the great idea of playing two FBS teams per year?  Is this also a leftover from Miles?


----------



## Sly Fox

Liberty released our schedule today:

http://www.liberty.edu/flames/index.cfm?PID=10869&NewsID=11885&TeamID=

It is my understanding that you guys will be coming to Virginia in September 2015 to complete the home-and-home contract.  This is a fairly new contract and one our athletic department was keeping under wraps until the release today.


----------



## goindystate

what about Tennessee Tech, we played them last year, won't they come to ISU this year?


----------



## new sycamore fan

I like the schedule.  I didn't realize that Turner Gill wound up at Liberty.  They have a nice stadium--we should do a home and away with them.  Ball State huh?  Interesting.


----------



## Sly Fox

You guys are supposed to come our way in September 2015, New Sycamore Fan.  We also have contracts next February to have Montana come to Lynchburg and to play at West Virginia.  I am working on finding out the dates on each of those to see when you guys will make the roadie down to Virginia.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Thanks, that will be a good trip.  Montana and West Virginia--that shapes up to be a tough schedule.

As a side note, I also saw that UNI is taking a trip to play Hawaii next season; talk about a nice road trip!


----------



## Sly Fox

We actually also have a road trip next year to play against Coach Miles of all people in the GeorgiaDome the first Saturday in October.

Charleston Southern of our conference made the trip last year.  As a fan, I'd love it.  But it wouldn't be great for the team in the weeks following.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> Nice pick up. The type of non-con games we should be playing.  Two guaranteed losses, though.  Who had the great idea of playing two FBS teams per year?  Is this also a leftover from Miles?



I haven't been able to confirm Ball State. They've got non-con stuff up on their website and we've not been added but multiple people have told me we're playing them. I hope that isn't the case and we have a return visit from Tennessee Tech myself. I'd like to see a HOME laden schedule for once.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> I haven't been able to confirm Ball State. They've got non-con stuff up on their website and we've not been added but multiple people have told me we're playing them. I hope that isn't the case and we have a return visit from Tennessee Tech myself. I'd like to see a HOME laden schedule for once.



Thank you, I agree.  Play one money game, and then get on with FCS teams.  I had heard that that's what Sanford wanted to do.  I hope so...


----------



## Bluethunder

I believe Western Illinois is playing Wisconsin and Northwestern next year.  An alum I know told me that.  Mot the easiest way to start of the season for them.


----------



## STATE Fan 95

UNI is playing Iowa and Hawaii next year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hearing we're getting Liberty at home next year for non-con.
> 
> So it looks like we'll play Indiana, Ball State and Liberty.



Ball State is now official. We're getting a $300k guarantee.


----------



## ISUCC

ISU football in 2014 will play at Ball State. Been told the payout for the Sycamores is $300k— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) January 16, 2014


----------



## ISUCC

So 4 non-conference football games for ISU in 2014 are @ IU, Tennessee Tech, @ Ball State, Liberty.— Rick Semmler (@Rick_Sports10) January 16, 2014


----------



## ISUCC

who are we NOT playing in the MVFC??


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I really hate playing two FBS teams.  Our margin of error for making the playoffs becomes almost non-existent.  I know it seems like we are decades away from the playoffs, but we're not.  This scheduling just makes our hill that much more of a mountain...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

:smile:





Jason Svoboda said:


> Ball State is now official. We're getting a $300k guarantee.


----------



## treeman

i love the ball state addition. yeah we are playing 2 FBS opponents which isn't the greatest thing but they are both instate natural opponents who we should play against in every sport on a regular basis.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

ISUCC said:


> who are we NOT playing in the MVFC??



What do you mean? Here is the schedule. The only date left to nail down is which weekend is vs Ball State and then the other becomes a bye.

Sat 08/30 @ Indiana    
Sat 09/06 Tennessee Tech    
Sat 09/13 or 9/20 @ Ball State
Sat 09/27 Liberty
Sat 10/04 Northern Iowa 
Sat 10/11 Illinois State - Homecoming
Sat 10/18 @ North Dakota State
Sat 10/25 @ Southern Illinois
Sat 11/01 Missouri State
Sat 11/08 South Dakota State
Sat 11/15 @ Youngstown State
Sat 11/22 @ Western Illinois

What Sycamore fans should love is we have 5 home games before it starts getting cold in November and even then the November games are early in the month. Kudos to whomever put this together.


----------



## ISUCC

ISUCC said:


> who are we NOT playing in the MVFC??





Jason Svoboda said:


> What do you mean? Here is the schedule. The only date left to nail down is which weekend is vs Ball State and then the other becomes a bye.
> 
> Sat 08/30 @ Indiana
> Sat 09/06 Tennessee Tech
> Sat 09/13 or 9/20 @ Ball State
> Sat 09/27 Liberty
> Sat 10/04 Northern Iowa - Homecoming
> Sat 10/11 Illinois State
> Sat 10/18 @ North Dakota State
> Sat 10/25 @ Southern Illinois
> Sat 11/01 Missouri State
> Sat 11/08 South Dakota State
> Sat 11/15 @ Youngstown State
> Sat 11/22 @ Western Illinois
> 
> Wwhat Sycamore fans should love is we have 5 home games before it starts getting cold in November and even then the November games are early in the month. Kudos to whomever put this together.



we're not playing South Dakota, thanks!


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> What do you mean? Here is the schedule. The only date left to nail down is which weekend is vs Ball State and then the other becomes a bye.
> 
> Sat 08/30 @ Indiana
> Sat 09/06 Tennessee Tech
> Sat 09/13 or 9/20 @ Ball State
> Sat 09/27 Liberty
> Sat 10/04 Northern Iowa - Homecoming
> Sat 10/11 Illinois State
> Sat 10/18 @ North Dakota State
> Sat 10/25 @ Southern Illinois
> Sat 11/01 Missouri State
> Sat 11/08 South Dakota State
> Sat 11/15 @ Youngstown State
> Sat 11/22 @ Western Illinois
> 
> What Sycamore fans should love is we have 5 home games before it starts getting cold in November and even then the November games are early in the month. Kudos to whomever put this together.


Boda, just so people do not see this schedule and book a hotel for the WRONG weekend, Homecoming 2014 is on October 11th, not the 4th as it is listed here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Boda, just so people do not see this schedule and book a hotel for the WRONG weekend, Homecoming 2014 is on October 11th, not the 4th as it is listed here.


Fixed it.


----------



## bluestreak

This the best schedule we have had in long time. Mikey likes!


----------



## Bally #50

bluestreak said:


> This the best schedule we have had in long time. Mikey likes!



Agreed, Streak. If we are playing two (money) games with D-1 teams, let's play the local guys and two that won't embarrass us. I'd love to play one of those in Indy at the LUC but so far my rumor has not come thru yet. Time to move on from the Quincy years. I think we will all be happy about that.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Does anybody know where the Victory Bell is?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #47 said:


> Agreed, Streak. If we are playing two (money) games with D-1 teams, let's play the local guys and two that won't embarrass us. I'd love to play one of those in Indy at the LUC but so far my rumor has not come thru yet. Time to move on from the Quincy years. I think we will all be happy about that.



I don't know about you, but the game against IU this past year was as embarrassing a loss as we had.


----------



## bluestreak

hell Boda, the whole damn season was embarrassing. Moving on.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't know about you, but the game against IU this past year was as embarrassing a loss as we had.


You're right. Although last year was bad, our "body of work" is respectable. I agree with Streak....it was a "lost" season for me too. 2014 will tell us where this program is at.


----------



## mohoops247

I really like this schedule! 2 homes games against FCS teams and then two money games (agree that it puts us in a tough spot for wins but also agree that if we do play 2 it should be against in-state 'rivals'). And no Quincy.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Schedule looks great the money games are spread out and close enough that fans can easily travel to them, and no quincy.


----------



## GoBlueISU

bluestreak said:


> hell Boda, the whole damn season was embarrassing. Moving on.



We were playing well at the beginning of the year before the injuries hit. There was also a lot of behind the scenes turmoil that derailed the guys.


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> we're not playing South Dakota, thanks!



Why thanks? That's a game that would be at home and we could very easily win.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

*Future football schedules through 2017*

At Go Sycamores, the athletic department has now listed future football schedules through 2017. Next year lists only two non-conference games, and it does confirm we will play Tennessee in 2017.


----------



## sycamore tuff

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Does anybody know where the Victory Bell is?




Along side the Ark Of The Covenant.  Hopefully Ball State can send some "TOP MEN" in to get it so it can be transported back to Terre Haute where it belongs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Updated the first post with known games.


----------



## haidaitang

Quicy again! Crapola!!!!!!


----------



## niklz62

im not seeing quincy?


----------



## bent20

Will we be scheduling a 12th game again? Just curious. I've never understood why some years we do and some we don't.

Kind of stinks opening the conference season with two road games, but at least we finish with two at home (the opposite of this year).


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> Will we be scheduling a 12th game again? Just curious. I've never understood why some years we do and some we don't.
> 
> Kind of stinks opening the conference season with two road games, but at least we finish with two at home (the opposite of this year).



It has to do with the amount of saturdays between Labor day and thanksgiving.  i think the next time there is an extra saturday is either 2017 or 2019.


----------



## bent20

Thanks for the explanation. This year having the 12 games really helped us as we were able to beat Liberty, Ball State and Tenn. Tech. Next year we could be looking at just two non-conference wins, which means we need to go 5-3 in conference to reach seven wins. Makes it tougher. On the other hand, if you make the playoffs it's one less game of wear and tear.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> It has to do with the amount of saturdays between Labor day and thanksgiving.  i think the next time there is an extra saturday is either 2017 or 2019.



I can't remember who posted this a couple weesk ago, but do we know if this a FCS rule? FBS went to 12 games and it does not matter.


----------



## niklz62

dont hold me to this but you need 12 weekends to have a bye week.  FBS isnt restricted to not having a game on thanksgiving weekend and in theory they get a bunch of revenue from a home game.


----------



## TreeTop

Game at Purdue will be televised on ESPNNews and home game vs NDSU will be on MVFC TV/ESPN3.

http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&SPID=7269&SPSID=65231&DB_OEM_ID=15200


----------



## Westbadenboy

OK  I'm probably the one out of it, but what the hell is  ESPN News ?

Is that the channel that covered the finals in the movie "Dodgeball" ?


----------



## niklz62

Westbadenboy said:


> OK  I'm probably the one out of it, but what the hell is  ESPN News ?
> 
> Is that the channel that covered the finals in the movie "Dodgeball" ?



basically.

i figured they called it espn news channel because they used to run sportscenter 24hrs per day.  now its their 3rd or 4th place to put whatever they want.

in the 80's and 90's there was this channel that played music videos all they time.  I think it was called MTV or Music Television.  Not sure where that went.


----------



## new sycamore fan

it's a step up from the streaming video on ESPN3, so I'm all good with it.  Can tape it and watch after attending the game (like any crazy person would do).

Oh, and by the way:  YES BLACKHAWKS!  Awesome performance to win the cup at home!


----------



## niklz62

new sycamore fan said:


> it's a step up from the streaming video on ESPN3, so I'm all good with it.  Can tape it and watch after attending the game (like any crazy person would do).
> 
> Oh, and by the way:  YES BLACKHAWKS!  Awesome performance to win the cup at home!



that's not crazy is it?  I always wondered if i would be the last person to know I was going crazy.

I am considering, since my directv contract will be up, seeing if they will throw in the college game plan package for free this time around.  I think you get the feeds from it that normally cost $25 ppv.  Im hoping that lets me watch the 2 downs after a commercial.


----------



## bent20

I was just looking at Georgia State's schedule this year and noticed that they play Liberty and Ball State. Charlotte (who???) and Oregon are their other two non-conference games. Doesn't seem like too much to ask why we can't get on their schedule with the connection to Trent. Definitely a possible FBS win - and truthfully, that's probably why it won't happen.

http://www.georgiastatesports.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPID=5671&SPSID=53628


----------



## Sycamore Proud

bent20 said:


> I was just looking at Georgia State's schedule this year and noticed that they play Liberty and Ball State. Charlotte (who???) and Oregon are their other two non-conference games. Doesn't seem like too much to ask why we can't get on their schedule with the connection to Trent. *Definitely a possible FBS win - and truthfully, that's probably why it won't happen.*
> 
> http://www.georgiastatesports.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPID=5671&SPSID=53628



Nothing else needs to be said.  I don't look for this game to happen for quite some time, if ever.


----------



## ISUCC

bent20 said:


> I was just looking at Georgia State's schedule this year and noticed that they play Liberty and Ball State. Charlotte (who???) and Oregon are their other two non-conference games. Doesn't seem like too much to ask why we can't get on their schedule with the connection to Trent. Definitely a possible FBS win - and truthfully, that's probably why it won't happen.
> 
> http://www.georgiastatesports.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPID=5671&SPSID=53628



Charlotte is UNC-Charlotte, they like to be called just Charlotte, kind of like the University of Louisiana-Lafayette just wants to be called the University of Louisiana now. 

Charlotte is in C-USA


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> Charlotte is UNC-Charlotte, they like to be called just Charlotte, kind of like the University of Louisiana-Lafayette just wants to be called the University of Louisiana now.
> 
> Charlotte is in C-USA



Thanks for the info. I'd never heard of them.


----------



## 4Q_iu

bent20 said:


> Thanks for the info. I'd never heard of them.



Really?  That's the school that Cedric "Cornbread" Maxwell took the 1977 Final Four... believe Lee Rose was the coach...

If you know Bird, you know Cornbread!


----------



## ISUCC

from the Trib Star tonight

ISU to play Louisville in 2018 — When the Big Ten elected to stop playing Football Championship Subdivision teams starting in 2017, there was plenty of fear and loathing in Missouri Valley Football Conference circles. Whom would they play in order to maintain the revenue streams they had in playing near-by Big Ten schools?

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_dc5f410c-ab55-5c94-96fe-fe320eaed01e.html


----------



## new sycamore fan

Nice article on Nicholls and the defensive line. Glad to see him back in the starting lineup-he's a big addition there. Cassidy had an underlooked year last season, as did Lyons. This is looking to be a very solid group this season!

The addition of Louisville is great!  Hung with them for a half (I think it was a 13-10 halftime score) in Miles second year of the rebuilding project. Ali attended the game. Adding schools like them is great. Should maybe look for a repeat game at Cincinnati also or maybe Western Kentucky (although they probably didn't like our last trip there). Or any of the MAC schools. Other than Ball State, we have played Northern Illinois and Eastern Michigan, but how about Miami, OH, Bowling Green, Western Michigan, or Toledo?


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

I just looked at Louisville's schedule on FF Schedules, and it does not have us listed for 2018. Is this game confirmed?


----------



## ISUCC

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> I just looked at Louisville's schedule on FF Schedules, and it does not have us listed for 2018. Is this game confirmed?



yes, it is confirmed, in article link above


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Just checked again, neither FF Schedules nor the Go Sycamores sites have us playing Louisville. If it is true, would it mean we would have both Tennessee and Louisville on the schedule in the same year?


----------



## ISUCC

I-A games for the next 4 seasons

2015 @ Purdue
2016 @ Minnesota
2017 @ Tennessee
2018 @ Louisville


----------



## 4Q_iu

<!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  Is this accurate?   I didn't realize we were playing Butler & SEMO again 2016...

Sat, Sep 03  Butler  Memorial Stadium

  Sat, Sep 10  Minnesota  at Minneapolis, MN

  Sat, Sep 17  Southeast Missouri State  at Cape Giradeau, MO
  Sat, Sep 24  Illinois State *  Memorial Stadium
  Sat, Oct 01  Missouri State *  Memorial Stadium
  Sat, Oct 08  Western Illinois *  at Macomb, IL
  Sat, Oct 15  South Dakota *  Memorial Stadium
  Sat, Oct 22  Southern Illinois *  at Carbondale, IL
  Sat, Oct 29  Youngstown State *  at Youngstown, OH
  Sat, Nov 05  Northern Iowa *  Memorial Stadium
  Sat, Nov 12  North Dakota State *  at Fargo, ND

http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPSID=65231&SPID=7269&DB_OEM_ID=15200&Q_SEASON=2016

  <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->


----------



## niklz62

4Q_iu said:


> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:WordDocument>   <w:View>Normal</w:View>   <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>   <w:TrackMoves/>   <w:TrackFormatting/>   <wunctuationKerning/>   <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>   <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>   <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>   <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>   <woNotPromoteQF/>   <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>   <w:LidThemeAsian>X-NONE</w:LidThemeAsian>   <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>   <w:Compatibility>    <w:BreakWrappedTables/>    <w:SnapToGridInCell/>    <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>    <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>    <wontGrowAutofit/>    <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>    <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>    <wontFlipMirrorIndents/>    <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   </w:Compatibility>   <woNotOptimizeForBrowser/>   <m:mathPr>    <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>    <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>    <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>    <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>    <m:dispDef/>    <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>    <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>    <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>    <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>    <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>   </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]-->  Is this accurate?   I didn't realize we were playing Butler & SEMO again 2016...
> 
> Sat, Sep 03  Butler  Memorial Stadium
> 
> Sat, Sep 10  Minnesota  at Minneapolis, MN
> 
> Sat, Sep 17  Southeast Missouri State  at Cape Giradeau, MO
> Sat, Sep 24  Illinois State *  Memorial Stadium
> Sat, Oct 01  Missouri State *  Memorial Stadium
> Sat, Oct 08  Western Illinois *  at Macomb, IL
> Sat, Oct 15  South Dakota *  Memorial Stadium
> Sat, Oct 22  Southern Illinois *  at Carbondale, IL
> Sat, Oct 29  Youngstown State *  at Youngstown, OH
> Sat, Nov 05  Northern Iowa *  Memorial Stadium
> Sat, Nov 12  North Dakota State *  at Fargo, ND
> 
> http://www.gosycamores.com/SportSelect.dbml?SPSID=65231&SPID=7269&DB_OEM_ID=15200&Q_SEASON=2016
> 
> <!--[if gte mso 9]><xml>  <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"   DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"   LatentStyleCount="267">   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"    UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>   <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/>  </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style>  /* Style Definitions */  table.MsoNormalTable 	{mso-style-name:"Table Normal"; 	mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; 	mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; 	mso-style-noshow:yes; 	mso-style-priority:99; 	mso-style-parent:""; 	mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt; 	mso-para-margin:0in; 	mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; 	mso-pagination:widow-orphan; 	font-size:11.0pt; 	font-family:"Calibri","sans-serif"; 	mso-ascii-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin; 	mso-hansi-font-family:Calibri; 	mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;} </style> <![endif]-->



Butler doesnt surprise me.  home game with short drive.  It probably didnt cost us a bundle or a return trip.

i assume the trip to SEMO was the return trip of a home - home contract.  makes for a close non-conference trip


----------



## TwoMinuteDrill

Jason Svoboda said:


> *2015-2016*
> 
> Sat, Sep 05     Butler
> Sat, Sep 12     at Purdue
> Sat, Sep 19     Southeast Missouri State
> Sat, Oct 03     at Missouri State *
> Sat, Oct 10     at South Dakota State *
> Sat, Oct 17     Southern Illinois (Homecoming) *
> Sat, Oct 24     North Dakota State *
> Sat, Oct 31     at Illinois State *
> Sat, Nov 07     at Northern Iowa *
> Sat, Nov 14     Western Illinois *
> Sat, Nov 21     Youngstown State *
> 
> *2016-2017*
> 
> Sat, Sep 10     at Minnesota
> Sat, Sep 24     Illinois State *
> Sat, Oct 01     Missouri State *
> Sat, Oct 08     at Western Illinois *
> Sat, Oct 15     South Dakota (Homecoming) *
> Sat, Oct 22     at Southern Illinois *
> Sat, Oct 29     at Youngstown State *
> Sat, Nov 05     Northern Iowa *
> Sat, Nov 12     at North Dakota State *
> 
> 9/3 or 9/17 at Southeast Missouri State
> 
> *2017-2018
> 
> *Sat, Sep 09     at Tennessee
> Sat, Sep 30     at Illinois State *
> Sat, Oct 07     North Dakota State *
> Sat, Oct 14     at South Dakota *
> Sat, Oct 21     Southern Illinois (Homecoming) *
> Sat, Oct 28     at Missouri State *
> Sat, Nov 04     Youngstown State *
> Sat, Nov 11     Western Illinois *
> Sat, Nov 18     at Northern Iowa *
> 
> Return game at Liberty



I think Homecoming has been moved to October 1, 2016.  Family day is September 24, 2016.  I was told ISU moved Homecoming because of a big CC meet on October 15, 2016.


----------



## ISUCC

The game at Minnesota this Fall is on ESPN News, 4pm


9/10-12 ET: Wy@NE E2; Cin@PU BTN; BSU@IU ENews; CFla@MI ABC/E; How@RU BTN. 3:30 ET: ILSt@NU BTN; Akr@WI BTN; Tul@OS ABC. 4 ET IndSt@MN ENews— mark rudner (@PapaRudy10) June 13, 2016


----------



## bluestreak

Sycamore compliance tweeted that two LOI's were voided due to high school academics. Don't know who they are.


----------



## ISUCC

so with that, updating the future schedules

I-A games for the next 4 seasons

2016 @ Minnesota
2017 @ Tennessee
2018 @ Louisville
2019 @ Kansas


----------



## krwilson2

ISUCC said:


> so with that, updating the future schedules
> 
> I-A games for the next 4 seasons
> 
> 2016 @ Minnesota
> 2017 @ Tennessee
> 2018 @ Louisville
> 2019 @ Kansas



so much for the SEC dropping FCS apponents


----------



## ISUCC

and it looks like we'll play 2 I-A schools in 2019 


Guarantee is $450,000. Sherman said that since 2019 is a 12-game FCS schedule, ISU will likely play another FBS team that season.— Todd Aaron Golden (@ToddAaronGolden) July 29, 2016


----------



## ISUCC

add Eastern Illinois to the ISU home schedule in 2019, so it appears at some point we'll resume our games with EIU. 

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_bad58340-b7ef-574d-b064-7c79174d21e5.html

So in 2019 we'll have two games at I-A schools, EIU at home, and more than likely one other I-AA school at home.


----------



## goindystate

article about the resumption of our series with EIU next year

http://www.wandtv.com/story/31667786/e-illinois-indiana-state-set-to-renew-football-rivalry


----------



## Sycamore Proud

goindystate said:


> article about the resumption of our series with EIU next year
> 
> http://www.wandtv.com/story/31667786/e-illinois-indiana-state-set-to-renew-football-rivalry



Will this replace the Quincy/Butler game?


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sycamore Proud said:


> Will this replace the Quincy/Butler game?




Quincy should never appear on the schedule again.   We need to reach a point where we're playing Butler, Dayton, Drake or Valpo before we EVER play Quincy or some other NCAA Div II school again.

It's great we're playing an FBS / Power 5 school annually --- we certainly still need that revenue.   Also great that we're playing East Illinois again --- they are our most played rival (81 games so far).  I doubt that places us in the Top 100 most played rivalries but 80 games is 80 games

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_most_played_college_football_rivalries_in_NCAA_Division_I


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*Sycamores to play at West Virginia*

From Tom James on Facebook:

IndIana State football to play at West Virginia in 2021. One of three FCS teams in future WVU schedules: 9/8/18: Youngstown State, 8/31/19: James Madison; 9/11/21: Indiana State.


----------



## ISUCC

the new I-A schedule

2017 @ Tennessee
2018 @ Louisville
2019 @ Kansas
2020 ?
2021 @ West Virginia


----------



## DyedBlue

Finalist, Finalist and, we hope, future finalist.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Maybe we are connecting now with the Big-12 since the Big-10 won't play anyone in the Missouri Valley


----------



## Gotta Hav

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> Maybe we are connecting now with the Big-12 since the Big-10 won't play anyone in the Missouri Valley



They actually won't play ANY subdivision teams, Missouri Valley or otherwise.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores back on Purdue's schedule in 2022

https://www.hammerandrails.com/foot...to-host-memphis-in-2020-indiana-state-in-2022


----------



## Sycamore Proud

*Look out Boilers!*

It's official: Indiana State and Purduel will resume their gridiron series on Sept. 10, 2022, in West Lafayette! #MarchOn


----------



## Sycamorefan96

It would be nice if we could get SEMO to come here next season and then go play in Cape Girardeau the following season. We could kind of have a permanent schedule between EIU and SEMO every year where we play on the road at one and have a home game against the other. It would be a lot better than scheduling a Pioneer League or D2 team in my opinion.


----------



## eagletree

I would have to disagree. At this point we just need some wins. I do not really care who it is but just buy a couple like the big boys do.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

eagletree said:


> I would have to disagree. At this point we just need some wins. I do not really care who it is but just buy a couple like the big boys do.



True!  However a loss to a D2 program could cause even more serious issues than a loss to EIU or SEMO.  Remember Quincy?


----------



## bent20

Sycamore Proud said:


> True!  However a loss to a D2 program could cause even more serious issues than a loss to EIU or SEMO.  Remember Quincy?



The Quincy loss didn't really have any consequences. It was embarrassing, but we did manage to win a game that year, and we blew them out the next two times we played them. Going 0-11 and losing every game by 40-50 points is a bigger issue in terms of hurting recruiting, attendance, etc.

At this point, I'd rather have EIU and SEMO as regular opponents (or any OVC schools for that matter). If we can't compete with them and sometimes beat them, we shouldn't field a football team anymore. Their conference is the one we should be playing in anyway.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> The Quincy loss didn't really have any consequences. It was embarrassing, but we did manage to win a game that year, and we blew them out the next two times we played them. Going 0-11 and losing every game by 40-50 points is a bigger issue in terms of hurting recruiting, attendance, etc.
> 
> At this point, I'd rather have EIU and SEMO as regular opponents (or any OVC schools for that matter). If we can't compete with them and sometimes beat them, we shouldn't field a football team anymore. Their conference is the one we should be playing in anyway.



100% agree. It boils down to money so it will likely never happen, but IMO, I'd prefer not to play "money games" unless it was against a MAC level opponent. Playing B10/SEC level schools doesn't really do much for us. Additionally, someone from the school can correct me if I'm wrong, but I was reading articles on money games and most schools end up not making much as a lot of that money gets eaten up with travel and logistics costs to play the actual game. 

I would much rather schedule FCS opponents including US buying a game (Butler/Valpo) where the opponent is close enough that we can see their fans come over to buy tickets and concessions to help offset the buy while getting a win out of it. If you lose, you're likely going to have a bad season so it would just be par for the course.


----------



## 4Q_iu

bent20 said:


> The Quincy loss didn't really have any consequences. It was embarrassing, but we did manage to win a game that year, and we blew them out the next two times we played them. Going 0-11 and losing every game by 40-50 points is a bigger issue in terms of hurting recruiting, attendance, etc.
> 
> At this point, I'd rather have EIU and SEMO as regular opponents (or any OVC schools for that matter). If we can't compete with them and sometimes beat them, we shouldn't field a football team anymore. Their conference is the one we should be playing in anyway.




We should never play an NAIA school - ever.

I'd rather we play an old ICC rival in NCAA Div II or even D3 than an NAIA school...

as to the OVC...  no and Hell No.   the ONLY OVC school that is our peer OFF the field, court, etc is Tennessee State.  The rest of our Academic Peers are some MAC schools, Horizon, C-USA, Sun Belt, Southern, etc.

the current list:

http://irt2.indstate.edu/cms7/ir/assets/File/bluereports/2017CollegeRankings.pdf


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Purdue has added us in 2024 and 2026 as well.


#Purdue football adds Air Force, Oregon State and Indiana State to future schedule pic.twitter.com/diKrzMmRyu— bryan (@crazytoledo) December 5, 2017


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Playing the Boilers 3 times in 5 years.  It would be sweet to get at least one of thee games.  A short trip, check and a W--sounds good to me.


----------



## GoSycamores

*Sycamore Football Adds Indiana to Future Schedules*






TERRE HAUTE, Ind. – Indiana State Director of Athletics Sherard Clinkscales has announced the addition of Indiana University to the Sycamore Football program's future schedule Tuesday.  

More...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Added IU games to first post.

http://gosycamores.com/news/2018/1/23/sycamore-football-adds-indiana-to-future-schedule.aspx


----------



## niklz62

wow that feels like a long time away


----------



## TreeTop

niklz62 said:


> wow that feels like a long time away



Sooner than we realize, it'll feel like "a long time ago".

(Debbie Downer)


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Our 2019 non-conference schedule is also set which is good news. I like the match ups too. We get three home games against Dayton (Pioneer), Eastern Kentucky (OVC), and Eastern Illinois (OVC). If we have a good team and can start out 3-1 that season we should have a decent chance to go to the playoffs. We should have a good team by then if Mallory knows what he's doing. Kansas is our FBS game and I doubt we win that, but they're usually pretty pathetic, so we might even have a chance in that one.


----------



## Hooper

“The matchup also holds a different story as Mallory will return to the University where his father, Bill Mallory, is the all-time winningest head coach. Bill Mallory coached the Hoosiers from 1984-96, picking up 69 wins during his time in Bloomington.”


No way, and I mean NO WAY, Curt Mallory is ISU’s football coach in 2025.  Either he can’t right the ship and gets fired in 2-3 years or he builds a winner as some on here think he can do.  If he does the latter it’ll be so impressive the FBS will come calling with 7 figures.

If I’m wrong and Curt is still our coach in 2025, and if I’m still alive, and if Sycamore Pride is still alive, pregame beers at Nicks are on me game day (I’m assuming that place will be there still in 2025 haha).

Archive it Boda!


----------



## sycamore tuff

TreeTop said:


> *Sooner* than we realize, it'll feel like "a long time ago".
> 
> (Debbie Downer)



We are playing Oklahoma?


----------



## niklz62

sycamore tuff said:


> We are playing Oklahoma?



they did around 98-00


----------



## niklz62

Hooper said:


> “The matchup also holds a different story as Mallory will return to the University where his father, Bill Mallory, is the all-time winningest head coach. Bill Mallory coached the Hoosiers from 1984-96, picking up 69 wins during his time in Bloomington.”
> 
> 
> No way, and I mean NO WAY, Curt Mallory is ISU’s football coach in 2025.  Either he can’t right the ship and gets fired in 2-3 years or he builds a winner as some on here think he can do.  If he does the latter it’ll be so impressive the FBS will come calling with 7 figures.
> 
> If I’m wrong and Curt is still our coach in 2025, and if I’m still alive, and if Sycamore Pride is still alive, pregame beers at Nicks are on me game day (I’m assuming that place will be there still in 2025 haha).
> 
> Archive it Boda!



super outside shot that he is successful and still here.  4 years of building and 1 great season only puts us at 2022 season.

Im not even considering him not being successful.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I just saw that in 2020 we are playing at Middle Tennessee State.


----------



## Bluethunder

niklz62 said:


> they did around 98-00



It was 1999.  We played Kansas State the year before.  We did better against Oklahoma, but not much better.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Sycamorefan96 said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned, but I just saw that in 2020 we are playing at Middle Tennessee State.



GRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!


----------



## Parsons

???


----------



## sycamore tuff

Parsons said:


> ???



1984


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

I just looked at Middle Tennessee State's schedule and it does not have us listed in 2020


----------



## Sycamore Proud

On Facebook from Tom James:

Per TribStar sports editor Todd Golden, Indiana State's FBS opponent in 2019 is Kansas. The Jayhawks are arguably the worst Power Five program going, so the visit to Lawrence ought to be interesting next season.

Last I heard, ISU was set up to go to Middle Tennessee State in 2020, but it wasn't official.

West Virginia follows in 2021. Georgia in 2022. Then the Indiana-Purdue rotation begins again in 2023 with a trip to Ross-Ade Stadium to start.


----------



## bent20

Kansas lost their opener this year to Nicholls State 26-23 in OT.


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

I just looked at FCS schedules, and we are hosting Eastern Kentucky on 9-14-19 and play there on 9-18-21; this might have been on this feed before, so if so, I am sorry


----------



## ISUCC

So Les Miles will be the new coach at Kansas, so we should win that one!


----------



## Ezekiel

I'm pretty sure ISU sizegenetics plays at Minnesota after 2012. I read that in the Twin Cities paper a while back.


----------



## Bluethunder

Wasn't sure where to put this request, so this thread seemed as good as any.

If anyone knows where I can pick up a football schedule/poster in Terre Haute please post.  I am stopping through town on way to vacation in a few weeks and wanted to grab a poster for my Man Cave if I could.  

Thanks


----------



## STATE Fan 95

Bluethunder said:


> Wasn't sure where to put this request, so this thread seemed as good as any.
> 
> If anyone knows where I can pick up a football schedule/poster in Terre Haute please post.  I am stopping through town on way to vacation in a few weeks and wanted to grab a poster for my Man Cave if I could.
> 
> Thanks



You might call the football office.  Sure they have some or could tell you where to go.


----------



## ISUCC

updating the 2021 schedule, we're playing at Northwestern, not at West Virginia. So a good road game for ISU fans to attend.


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> updating the 2021 schedule, we're playing at Northwestern, not at West Virginia. So a good road game for ISU fans to attend.



And a game we can probably be more competitive in.


----------



## niklz62

bent20 said:


> And a game we can probably be more competitive in.


Not sure this reply holds up


----------



## DyedBlue

Like many teams, Northwestern seems to swing up and down more than  based  on the quality of quarterback play.  No surprise there.   2019 was a one year disaster for the Wildcats but putting Peyton Ramsey behind center created a whole new offensive efficiency.


----------



## Sycamorefan96

I don't think we were originally going to be playing EIU this fall, but we are playing them on August 28th during "Week 0" now in Terre Haute. It looks looks like we both have openings in 2022, so hopefully we will be returning the trip to Charleston that year. We are already scheduled to play EIU from 2023-2026. As long as we're both scholly FCS we should be playing each other every season.

I also saw where UT Martin is on our schedule in 2027. The game will be at Martin. I am going to assume we will also be playing them in a home game down the road, but I haven't seen a date for that yet.









						Future Indiana State Football Schedules | FBSchedules.com
					

View future Indiana State football schedules and opponents at FBSchedules.com.



					fbschedules.com


----------



## Sycamorefan96

Correction: We are playing UT Martin in T.H. in 2026 and at Martin in 2027.


----------

